
1991 VG: Natural or Artificial? - pmoriarty
http://www.centauri-dreams.org/?p=80
======
pmoriarty
One of the comments in that article references a paper that suggests that 1991
VG "will return in 2016".

Does anyone know if it did in fact return, and if it any astronomers went to
the trouble of observing it closely this time around?

Update:

Well, I think I just found the answer to my own question: This article [1]
claims that 1991 VG _" is due for another close pass in the summer of 2017,
but it will be farther from Earth than in 1991 and only viewable from the
Southern Hemisphere."_

[1] - [http://motherboard.vice.com/read/an-alien-artifact-is-
going-...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/an-alien-artifact-is-going-to-
pass-earth-in-2017)

